# El pensamiento del "Che"



## Ivonne do Tango

Buenas a todos,

Quisiera saber de latinoamericanos cómo es abordado el pensamiento del Che (Ernesto "Che" Guevara) en sus países, si su participación en la historia latinoamericana es incluída en la educación inicial, si sólo se profundiza en él a través de materias ligadas a la sociología en carreras universitarias, si en algún punto del sistema educativo tanto inicial como académico se toca.

Hace algún tiempo un amigo que estuvo visitando Cuba me comentó que un niño de 6 años le preguntó cómo se abordaba el pensamiento del Che en la escuela (quiso decir en la preparación inicial) y el niño, totalmente perplejo, supo que aquí no se contempla esta parte de nuestra historia. 

Quisiera saber, sin entrar en polémicas (no porque me parezca incorrecto -más bien todo lo contrario- sino por hacer honra de las reglas de este foro) si pueden contarme un poco, en caso de que en las estructuras educacionales de sus países no se aborde el tema, cómo es que llegan al conocimiento del Che.

Muchas gracias,
Ivonne


----------



## Miguelillo 87

En nuestras escuelas, por lo menos que yo recuerde el Che nunca fue incluido, a mí llego este conocieminto en la preparatoria de los grupos más "revocucionariso" de esta, que visten sus camisas y tienen su ideología te pones a investigar un poco o con lo que dicen estos alumnos.

Además nunca hace falta el maestro de filosofia, historia o sociologia que hace mención de él aunque no este en el programa.

Y recientemente con la salida de su película al mercado supongo varias generaciones conocerána lgo de él.

P.D No vi la película entonce sno sé que tan apegada a la realidad histórica esté.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Miguelillo 87 said:


> En nuestras escuelas, por lo menos que yo recuerde el Che nunca fue incluido, a mí llego este conocieminto en la preparatoria de los grupos más "revocucionariso" de esta, que visten sus camisas y tienen su ideología te pones a investigar un poco o con lo que dicen estos alumnos.
> 
> Además nunca hace falta el maestro de filosofia, historia o sociologia que hace mención de él aunque no este en el programa.
> 
> Y recientemente con la salida de su película al mercado supongo varias generaciones conocerána lgo de él.
> 
> P.D No vi la película entonce sno sé que tan apegada a la realidad histórica esté.


 
Verdad Miguelillo, quisiera saber de su llegada más allá de lo cinematográfico que es por excelencia el alcance más popular.  

La película a la que te referís puede ser "Diarios de Motocicleta", con Gael García Bernal (mexicano) y Rodrigo de la Serna (pariente lejano del Che) y sólo basta acceder a los escritos de él para saber cuán cercana está la película a la historia.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ivonne do Tango said:


> La película a la que te referís puede ser "Diarios de Motocicleta", .


 No puede ser, ¡Es! 

Y bueno mi problema es que yo estudio en la escuela técnica, (IPN) en la escuela humanística (UNAM) hay varios seguidores del Che. Pues en ella hay carreras como filosofia y letras, sociologia  y cosas así, donde estos movimientos revolucionarios son estudiados más a fondo


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Miguelillo 87 said:


> No puede ser, ¡Es!
> 
> Y bueno mi problema es que yo estudio en la escuela técnica, (IPN) en la escuela humanística (UNAM) hay varios seguidores del Che. Pues en ella hay carreras como filosofia y letras, sociologia y cosas así, donde estos movimientos revolucionarios son estudiados más a fondo


 
Y quien no los estudia de una manera sistemática no puede generar un pensamiento crítico sobre el tema, es decir, hay quienes se acerquen a estos movimientos más allá del ámbito académico?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Y quien no los estudia de una manera sistemática no puede generar un pensamiento crítico sobre el tema, es decir, hay quienes se acerquen a estos movimientos más allá del ámbito académico?


 
Claro que sí, pero evidentemente cuando en tu círculo estás rodeado de gente que tmabién le gusta el tema, por supuesto que te puede llamar más el interes.

Pero hay quienes que desarrollan su propia curiosidad y se desenvuelven muy bien en el tema


----------



## miguel64086

Yo crecí en Chile y fui a enseñanza básica (preparatoria) a fines de los 80 y principio de los 90 y no se enseñó nada del Che... puede ser porque recién estábamos saliendo en un régimen militar de derecha, pero no sé con certeza.
No creo que aún hoy, luego de casi veinte años de democracia con gobiernos de centro izquierda se hable mucho del Che en las aulas escolares.

Diarios en Motocicleta es una excelente película que relata la una aventura del Che antes que fuera revolucionario. No trata de política directamente, pero es bastante buena.


----------



## ivanovic77

Aquí en España tampoco hay lugar para el Che en los planes de estudios, ni en la escuela primaria ni en la secundaria. 

Sí que recuerdo, no obstante, alguna imagen del Che en los últimos capítulos de los libros de texto de historia del instituto. Pero eran capítulos a los que no solíamos llegar, por falta de tiempo, o porque los libros siempre incluyen más lecciones de las que se pueden recibir en un año lectivo.

P.D: Aclaro que yo fui a la escuela en los 80 y los 90.


----------



## mirx

Tampoco en mi sitio de México se mencionó nunca al Che, sin embargo es uno de esos personajes míticos que siempre están por ahí y difícilmente encontrarás a una persona que no haya escuchado hablar de él. Esto no quiere decir que sepan quién fue, pero el nombre les resulta familiar. La mercadotecnia ha hecho muy buen trabajo, las camisetas con su imagen se ecuentran por doquier y sobran sus pósteres en los estanquillos de revistas.

Cuando estudiaba en la universidad el tema del Che salía en la clase, pero siempre como un personaje secundario en la vida sociopolítica de la Cuba contemporánea. 

Como dijo Miguelillo, la UNAM es un ente educativo claramente socialista y ahí miles de estudiantes toman al Che como un símbolo y un ejemplo a seguir. No obstante, si le preguntas a un adolescente que quién fue el Che, no es de extrañar que te respondan que es el papel principal de esa película que se mencionó.


----------



## coquis14

Que yo sepa nunca se enseña acerca de líderes revolucionaros en las escuelas o universidades , a menos que éstos estén ligados a la historia del país en cuestión. 
Tampoco nunca se aborda "historia reciente" ,y no tan reciente , cosa que siempre me llamó la atención .En general se tocan temas ligados a la independencia o soberanía de un país y es ahí donde se mencionan nombres propios.
También cabe destacar que el "Che" fuera de las latitudes americanas no es un personaje muy conocido ,como así tal vez tampoco lo sea Stallin acá.
De lo que dice Miguelillo también rescato que muchos de los que portan esas remeras ni siquiera saben quién fue realmente Guevara.

Saludos


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

"Quisiera saber de latinoamericanos cómo es abordado el pensamiento del Che (Ernesto "Che" Guevara) en sus países"

"En sus países" se refiere a países de origen, no de residencia -valga aclarar-.  Me permito disentir con Coquis14 porque sí se enseña sobre líderes revolucionarios en ciertas carreras universitarias, sobre todo sociología (sólo basta acceder al programa de la carrera que se dicta en la UBA) y el "Che" está íntimamente ligado con la historia de Cuba en cuestión.  

Al respecto quisiera recibir algún comentario de algunos cubanos, entiendo que no hay -obviamente- una concepción homogénea sobre la Revolución y sus líderes, precisamente cómo es formado este pensamiento crítico, desde qué nivel educacional, propaganda, etc.

Gracias,
Ivonne


----------



## coquis14

Ivonne do Tango said:


> "Quisiera saber de latinoamericanos cómo es abordado el pensamiento del Che (Ernesto "Che" Guevara) en sus países"
> 
> "En sus países" se refiere a países de origen, no de residencia -valga aclarar-. Me permito disentir con Coquis14 porque sí se enseña sobre líderes revolucionarios en ciertas carreras universitarias, sobre todo sociología (sólo basta acceder al programa de la carrera que se dicta en la UBA) y el "Che" está íntimamente ligado con la historia de Cuba en cuestión.
> 
> Al respecto quisiera recibir algún comentario de algunos cubanos, entiendo que no hay -obviamente- una concepción homogénea sobre la Revolución y sus líderes, precisamente cómo es formado este pensamiento crítico, desde qué nivel educacional, propaganda, etc.
> 
> Gracias,
> Ivonne


 Sí , en ciertas carreras universitarias y recién cuando terminás el CBC.


----------



## MOMO2

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Quisiera saber de latinoamericanos cómo es abordado el pensamiento del Che (Ernesto "Che" Guevara) en sus países, si su participación en la historia latinoamericana es incluída en la educación inicial, si sólo se profundiza en él a través de materias ligadas a la sociología en carreras universitarias, si en algún punto del sistema educativo tanto inicial como académico se toca.
> 
> Hace algún tiempo un amigo que estuvo visitando Cuba me comentó que un niño de 6 años le preguntó cómo se abordaba el pensamiento del Che en la escuela (quiso decir en la preparación inicial) y el niño, totalmente perplejo, supo que aquí no se contempla esta parte de nuestra historia.
> 
> Quisiera saber, sin entrar en polémicas (no porque me parezca incorrecto -más bien todo lo contrario- sino por hacer honra de las reglas de este foro) si pueden contarme un poco, en caso de que en las estructuras educacionales de sus países no se aborde el tema, cómo es que llegan al conocimiento del Che.
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> Ivonne


 
Disculpa: ¿entendí bien? Un niño de 6 años le preguntó a tu amigo (de 30 años para arriba, supongo) acerca de la manera de estudiar el pensamiento del Che?
Si es así, les tienen el coco muy bien comido a los pobres cubanitos!
Y aunque sé que mucha gente me va a odiar por lo que acabo de escribir me da igual. Además no fui yo quien empezó esta discusión ...

Y para contestar a tu pregunta: Llegamos a conocer el pensamiento y los actos del Che, porque estudiamos la historia de nuestros países y de otros.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Puede que no se haya respetado el hilo de la discusión, que sí, no cabe ninguna duda la empecé yo -ninguna novedad-. 

No es el espíritu saber las opiniones íntimas sobre la revolución cubana ni sobre sus actores ni sobre los juicios y prejuicios sobre la coyuntura social del país, sino conocer cómo llega el conocimiento de la misma a las personas, y en especial -tal es el motivo por el cual elegí el título- el pensamiento del Che. 

Todos sabemos que accedemos al conocimiento a través de diferentes medios y en gran parte de los casos por motus propio, de eso no cabe ninguna duda.

Para que no perdamos el norte de este tema quiero recordarles a todos aquellos que intervengan que la idea es: saber en qué momento de la formación sistemática (nivel primario, secundario, terciario, universitario -sabemos que sí por lo menos en Sociología en la UBA-) se estudia el proceso revolucionario cubano y si el pensamiento del Che es abordado particularmente, o no, en este contexto.

Quisiera por favor que todos nos atengamos a esta premisa para evitar polémicas que no están permitidas en este foro, y sobretodo porque todavía no ha contestado mucha gente que de seguro querrá comentar algo al respecto y estoy muy interesada en escuchar.

Gracias,
Ivonne Paula Sinigaglia


----------



## emm1366

En Colombia, (conocido de todos, el problemón social que vivimos), conocemos al "Che" por referencias vagas en ensayos periodísticos. Los que más saben del tema son los sociólogos y filósofos de las universidades populares (Donde el tema es bastante caliente y es mejor cerrar el pico). En las escuelas lo mencionan vagamente también y no hace parte del programa académico.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

emm1366 said:


> En Colombia, (conocido de todos, el problemón social que vivimos), conocemos al "Che" por referencias vagas en ensayos periodísticos. Los que más saben del tema son los sociólogos y filósofos de las universidades populares (Donde el tema es bastante caliente y es mejor cerrar el pico). En las escuelas lo mencionan vagamente también y no hace parte del programa académico.


 
Y en universidades privadas se aborda el tema?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Y en universidades privadas se aborda el tema?


 
A razón de equivocarme, creo que podemos concluir que al parecer sólo las escuelas, que tienen un enfoque filosófico o sociológico, abordan este tema. 

Más que en las demás, incluyendo la enseñanza básica, parece que no se toca el tema o sólo vagamente. 

Las escuelas privadas (por lo menos en México y supongo en la matoría de Latinoamérica) se enfocan justamente en carreras "redituables" como finanzas, contabilidad, Arquitectura, Ingenierias..etc. 

Mientras las públicas tienen más un sentido médico y humanístico.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Miguelillo 87 said:


> A razón de equivocarme, creo que podemos concluir que al parecer sólo las escuelas, que tienen un enfoque filosófico o sociológico, abordan este tema.
> 
> Más que en las demás, incluyendo la enseñanza básica, parece que no se toca el tema o sólo vagamente.
> 
> Las escuelas privadas (por lo menos en México y supongo en la matoría de Latinoamérica) se enfocan justamente en carreras "redituables" como finanzas, contabilidad, Arquitectura, Ingenierias..etc.
> 
> Mientras las públicas tienen más un sentido médico y humanístico.


 
En Argentina tenés universidades privadas en las cuales podés estudiar, a modo de ejemplo: Medicina (Maiomónides) y de Ciencias Sociales o Psicología en la Kennedy, etc., etc. No es nuestro caso que en las privadas únicamente se dicten carreras "redituables"; en cuanto a la calidad de "redituable" de todas maneras yo lo atribuyo más a una condición personal o coyuntural, no a la carrera por sí sola.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Oye Ivonne, ahora que me cae el veinte y me das esta explicación, ¿Cómo es en Argentina? 

Tú no nos has dado los datos de cómo se enseña en tu país, con esto podemos ver las diferencias o en cualquier caso las similitudes.


----------



## emm1366

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Y en universidades privadas se aborda el tema?


 Como dice Miguelillo 87, a las universidades privadas no les interesa el tema. En este país los temas políticos son delicados y si los abordan es cuestión de bohemia.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Oye Ivonne, ahora que me cae el veinte y me das esta explicación, ¿Cómo es en Argentina?
> 
> Tú no nos has dado los datos de cómo se enseña en tu país, con esto podemos ver las diferencias o en cualquier caso las similitudes.


 
Me gustó esa expresión "me cae el veinte", aunque no estoy segura de qué significa creo que es equivalente a lo que en Argentina (o Buenos Aires especialmente) es "me cae la ficha".

En Argentina ni en la enseñanza inicial ni media se enseñan procesos revolucionarios, apenas los que están vinculados con la soberanía de un país y también he sabido que se ve algo de la primera revolución en América, liderada por Tupac Amaru (la cual yo vi recién en el CBC -curso de ingreso a la Universidad de Buenos Aires- en la materia Sociología).

El acceso a la historia revolucionaria y, por ende, el conocimiento del pensamiento de los líderes que la llevaron a cabo, está restringido para la enseñanza inicial. De todas maneras, en las escuelas más politizadas como el Nacional Buenos Aires o el Carlos Pellegrini, quienes participan activamente de centros de estudiantes han leído y mayormente están profundizados en estos aspectos históricos.

En la carrera de Sociología en la UBA se profundiza sobre distintas revoluciones y supongo que en Antropología y otras también acontecerá de la misma manera (sería bueno corroborarlo con alguna otra persona que esté más interiorizada en el tema). De la misma manera, no estoy tan segura de cómo se profundice en similares carreras en universidades privadas y por sobre todas las cosas, no se profundiza en el pensamiento del Che que es el tema que nos trae a esta discusión.

A raíz del comentario que me ha hecho este amigo sobre la pregunta de un cubano de 6 años, estaba interesada en saber cuán limitado (sabemos todos que es limitado) el acceso que tenemos a esta información. Muy por el contrario a un comentario de alguien que participó comentando en el hilo de este tema, no creo que esto se deba a un fenómeno que llamamos "comer el coco". Creo que tiene que ver con la historia del país (Cuba) en la que adeptos y no están íntimamente influenciados por la revolución, por lo tanto, todos saben del Che y han formado un pensamiento crítico sobre ello ya que es parte de su vida cotidiana. No me cabe ninguna duda que lo estudiarán en la escuela, de la manera que sea, y que el conocimiento no llega principalmente por esa vía sino por el filo cultural y vivencial.

Al mismo tiempo, el 80% de la historia que se dictaba cuando yo estaba en la secundaria, es europea (al igual que la geografía) y tanto la historia de nuestro país como la de América es mínimamente abordada. Ni hablar de las dictaduras en nuestro país, hecho que se saltea alevosamente. Yo me entero del Che gracias a un comentario de una profesora en el secundario: Ivonne, vos sos hija del Che que decís tanto "che"? Tenía una leve imagen, el contorno de sus rasgos en gorras y remeras, alguna foto en un kiosco de revistas, su cigarro y su mirada, nada más. Existe un inconsciente colectivo, prejuicios disfrazados de juicios, dichos repetidos a través del tiempo que pretenden salir a la calle como argumentos..., esa es la imagen del Che para el que no ha profundizado por motus propio.

Agradezco más comentarios,
Saludos,
Ivonne


----------



## MOMO2

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Puede que no se haya respetado el hilo de la discusión, que sí, no cabe ninguna duda la empecé yo -ninguna novedad-.
> 
> No es el espíritu saber las opiniones íntimas sobre la revolución cubana ni sobre sus actores ni sobre los juicios y prejuicios sobre la coyuntura social del país, sino conocer cómo llega el conocimiento de la misma a las personas, y en especial -tal es el motivo por el cual elegí el título- el pensamiento del Che.
> 
> Todos sabemos que accedemos al conocimiento a través de diferentes medios y en gran parte de los casos por motus propio, de eso no cabe ninguna duda.
> 
> Para que no perdamos el norte de este tema quiero recordarles a todos aquellos que intervengan que la idea es: saber en qué momento de la formación sistemática (nivel primario, secundario, terciario, universitario -sabemos que sí por lo menos en Sociología en la UBA-) se estudia el proceso revolucionario cubano y si el pensamiento del Che es abordado particularmente, o no, en este contexto.
> 
> Quisiera por favor que todos nos atengamos a esta premisa para evitar polémicas que no están permitidas en este foro, y sobretodo porque todavía no ha contestado mucha gente que de seguro querrá comentar algo al respecto y estoy muy interesada en escuchar.
> 
> Gracias,
> Ivonne Paula Sinigaglia


 
Te dije como llega a Italia el pensamiento del Che, pero también te pregunté algo. ¿Por qué no contestas? Sólo es una pregunta.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

MOMO2 said:


> Disculpa: ¿entendí bien? *Un niño de 6 años le preguntó a tu amigo (de 30 años para arriba, supongo) acerca de la manera de estudiar el pensamiento del Che?*
> Si es así, les tienen el coco muy bien comido a los pobres cubanitos!
> Y aunque sé que mucha gente me va a odiar por lo que acabo de escribir me da igual. Además no fui yo quien empezó esta discusión ...
> 
> Y para contestar a tu pregunta: Llegamos a conocer el pensamiento y los actos del Che, porque estudiamos la historia de nuestros países y de otros.


 
Esta era tu pregunta MOMO2? Se responde por sí sola en el post original y en mi intervención anterior a esta. Dejame saber si hubo otra pregunta en tu comentario.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

MOMO2 said:


> Te dije como llega a Italia el pensamiento del Che, pero también te pregunté algo. ¿Por qué no contestas? Sólo es una pregunta.


 
La verdad que es claro en el post de Ivonne, ¡Sí! El niño se lo pregutno, y auqnue pareciera no sensato pensarlo, hay que visualisar que para ellos es un héroe nacional, no caería nada de extraño que un niño mexicano preguntase ¿Conoces a Miguel Hidalgo?  tal vez por la edad nos sorprende un poco, pero que en un lugar le den más peso a su historia ¿Está mal? 

Tal vez en Cuba desde los niveles básicos la historia tiene un gran peso, no como en México que hasta tercer grado empiezas a saber sobre batallas, conquistas, emperadores etc...


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Miguelillo 87 said:


> La verdad que es claro en el post de Ivonne, ¡Sí! El niño se lo pregutno, y auqnue pareciera no sensato pensarlo, hay que visualisar que para ellos es un héroe nacional, no caería nada de extraño que un niño mexicano preguntase ¿Conoces a Miguel Hidalgo? tal vez por la edad nos sorprende un poco, pero que en un lugar le den más peso a su historia ¿Está mal?
> 
> Tal vez en Cuba desde los niveles básicos la historia tiene un gran peso, no como en México que hasta tercer grado empiezas a saber sobre batallas, conquistas, emperadores etc...


 
Miguelillo, le das en la tecla. No es la intención saber las opiniones personales de cada uno al respecto (no hace falta aclarar, cae de maduro, todos tienen sus juicios y prejuicios al respecto pero ellos no están invitados al tema ni está permitido polemizar sobre pólítica en este foro).

Adhiero totalmente a tu comentario, a mi no me parece extraño que un niño cubano sepa muchísimo de su historia de la misma manera en que no me asombraría descubrir a un niño argentino de la misma edad hablando con total conocimiento de causa sobre el programa televisivo Show Match y no estoy criticando a las generaciones, cada una ha sido influenciada de diferente manera según los hechos donde les ha tocado desarrollarse.

En nuestra televisión pública (canal 7) hacen un programa los viernes que se llama "Presidentes de Latinoamérica" en el cual es entrevistado un presidente latinoamericano. Hace dos viernes pasaron a Daniel Ortega y mi marido que tiene 15 años más que yo estaba totalmente informado sobre la revolución sandinista. No sólo es dónde naciste, sino cuándo y cómo profundizás en la información.

Nota agregada: el alcance que ha tomado en la vida social y los valores que nos trasmiten nuestros padres, también esenciales para el conocimiento.


----------



## elmg

Ivonne do Tango said:


> En Argentina tenés universidades privadas en las cuales podés estudiar, a modo de ejemplo: Medicina (Maiomónides) y de Ciencias Sociales o Psicología en la Kennedy, etc., etc. *No es nuestro caso que en las privadas únicamente se dicten carreras "redituables"*; en cuanto a la calidad de "redituable" de todas maneras yo lo atribuyo más a una condición personal o coyuntural, no a la carrera por sí sola.


 
Hola.

Difiero completamente con ésto. Por supuesto que la educación privada funciona según una lógica de mercado de obtención de ganancias. Eso es particularmente evidente en la Argentina donde existe un abismo enorme entre la (muy buena) calidad de la enseñanza universitaria pública *en relación a la* (pésima) calidad de la "enseñanza" universitaria privada. 

Para aportar a la discusión, quisiera señalar que coincido con que por lo general sólo en las carreras humanistas uno tiene alguna aproximación a estas temáticas. Sin embargo, creo que aún estas carreras el tipo de aproximación al tema lo condiciona terriblemente, amputando parte importante del mismo. Quiero decir: el mismo hecho de "aprender" en una sala un conjunto de ideas desligadas de toda consecuencia práctica atenta ostensiblemente contra la _filosofía_ eminentemente práctica del Che. 

Ojo, no estoy haciendo apología, no comparto la ideología guevarista. Sólo quiero poner límites a la pregunta, porque a veces sí se enseña o no se enseña oficialmente una temática, *no implica necesariamente que efectivamente se conozca esa temática. *Puesto que el mismo marco institucional donde este tipo de temáticas se dictan amputa aspectos esenciales de determinados pensamientos filosóficos/ideológicos. 

Saludos.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

elmg said:


> Hola.
> 
> Difiero completamente con ésto. Por supuesto que la educación privada funciona según una lógica de mercado de obtención de ganancias. Eso es particularmente evidente en la Argentina donde existe un abismo enorme entre la (muy buena) calidad de la enseñanza universitaria pública *en relación a la* (pésima) calidad de la "enseñanza" universitaria privada.
> 
> Para aportar a la discusión, quisiera señalar que coincido con que por lo general sólo en las carreras humanistas uno tiene alguna aproximación a estas temáticas. Sin embargo, creo que aún estas carreras el tipo de aproximación al tema lo condiciona terriblemente, amputando parte importante del mismo. Quiero decir: el mismo hecho de "aprender" en una sala un conjunto de ideas desligadas de toda consecuencia práctica atenta ostensiblemente contra la _filosofía_ eminentemente práctica del Che.
> 
> Ojo, no estoy haciendo apología, no comparto la ideología guevarista. Sólo quiero poner límites a la pregunta, porque a veces sí se enseña o no se enseña oficialmente una temática, *no implica necesariamente que efectivamente se conozca esa temática. *Puesto que el mismo marco institucional donde este tipo de temáticas se dictan amputa aspectos esenciales de determinados pensamientos filosóficos/ideológicos.
> 
> Saludos.


 
El hilo de la discusión reside en compartir cómo llega a nuestro conocimiento el pensamiento del "Che" y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con que la forma en que llegue no implica necesariamente que se conozca en profundidad la temática, ya lo hemos discutido, que lo que hace al verdadero conocimiento es el propio interés.

Por otro lado coincido plenamente con que la calidad de la enseñanza privada, por lo menos en Argentina, deja bastante que desear. Asimismo es verdad que existen carreras humanísiticas en universidades como "la Kennedy", "las de Palermo", etc. (ni siquiera recuerdo los nombres) y no digo en absoluto que tengan un nivel académico bueno, solamente existen.  

Finalmente, esta discusión es no es reconfirmar que no se enseña esta parte de la historia latinoamericana sino saber cuáles son las vías por las que ha recorrido esta temática para llegar a nosotros.  Creo que hoy en día hay más acceso que antes a nuestra historia aún cuando sin siquiera se toque en las aulas.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Finalmente, esta discusión es no es reconfirmar que no se enseña esta parte de la historia latinoamericana sino saber cuáles son las vías por las que ha recorrido esta temática para llegar a nosotros. Creo que hoy en día hay más acceso que antes a nuestra historia aún cuando sin siquiera se toque en las aulas.


 
Por supuesto hay que agradecer a nuestro buen amigo el Internet; recordar que hace mucho tiempo, era muy difícil encontrar información que no viniera en los libros oficiales que te daban en la escuela, ahora el conocimiento es mucho más amplio y con diferentes enfoques, incluso los maestros pueden actualizarse más, pero como han dicho uds, esto depende tanto del maestro como el alumno, las herramientas están ahí ¿Estás dispuesto a utilizarlas?


----------



## Vampiro

Hola Ivonne.  Te felicito por el nivel en que has logrado mantener este hilo, que bien podría haber durado tres posteos.
Tengo una consulta y es la siguiente: ¿Es tema de estudio el pensamiento del Che?
Digo… ¿es material que merezca dedicar horas pedagógicas a profundizarlo, si  no hay horas dedicadas al pensamiento de Marx, Voltaire, Adam Smith, Mao Tsé-tung, o el Mahatma Ghandi, personajes que ciertamente han tenido más peso en la historia universal? (me refiero a la enseñanza básica y media, por supuesto)
Una cosa es la Revolución Cubana, que como hecho histórico tiene un valor y una importancia innegable, y merece más de un capítulo dentro de la historia contemporánea; pero de ahí a pretender que se haga un estudio del pensamiento del Che en algún país latinoamericano, siendo que ni siquiera se estudia en Argentina, me parece un despropósito.
Creo que sólo se estudia en Cuba (pero eso ya lo afirmarte tú misma), cosa que resulta bastante curiosa además, porque a última hora el mismo Fidel ya no sabía cómo sacárselo de encima, pero, claro, el mito persiste y es bueno sacarle partido.
Respondiendo a tu consulta, no, en Chile no se estudia en la enseñanza básica ni en la media, y en la universidad imagino que sólo es materia de estudio en carreras especializadas.
Y en los años que estudié en Argentina tampoco fue mencionado, ni siquiera en la UBA, donde estudié un par de años de Ciencias de la Comunicación.
Sé que no quieres opiniones personales al respecto, pero no creo salirme mucho por la tangente si te digo que es un personaje al cual admiro mucho por muchos de sus valores y por su consecuencia, pero su pensamiento me deja mucho que… pensar.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Mate

A diferencia de Gandhi o Lennon, el Ché era un hombre de armas llevar, un combatiente guerrillero. Eso inspira otras sensaciones en el imaginario popular y en el inconsciente colectivo de la gente. 

Tal vez gente que se sienta más representada por esa manera de ver cómo salir de la opresión y liberarse, reciba el conocimiento del Ché a través de vías totalmente diversas: televisión, libros, revistas, Internet, amigos, agrupaciones estudiantiles y políticas.

Yo no podría poner el dedo sobre una de las que han sido mencionada y decir: esta, esta es la manera en que la gente argentina conoció al Ché. 

Hay muchas maneras, más de las que podría enumerar.


----------



## coquis14

Vampiro said:


> Hola Ivonne. Te felicito por el nivel en que has logrado mantener este hilo, que bien podría haber durado tres posteos.
> Tengo una consulta y es la siguiente: ¿Es tema de estudio el pensamiento del Che?
> Digo… ¿es material que merezca dedicar horas pedagógicas a profundizarlo, si no hay horas dedicadas al pensamiento de Marx, Voltaire, Adam Smith, Mao Tsé-tung, o el Mahatma Ghandi, personajes que ciertamente han tenido más peso en la historia universal? (me refiero a la enseñanza básica y media, por supuesto)
> Una cosa es la Revolución Cubana, que como hecho histórico tiene un valor y una importancia innegable, y merece más de un capítulo dentro de la historia contemporánea; pero de ahí a pretender que se haga un estudio del pensamiento del Che en algún país latinoamericano, siendo que ni siquiera se estudia en Argentina, me parece un despropósito.
> Creo que sólo se estudia en Cuba (pero eso ya lo afirmarte tú misma), cosa que resulta bastante curiosa además, porque a última hora el mismo Fidel ya no sabía cómo sacárselo de encima, pero, claro, el mito persiste y es bueno sacarle partido.
> Respondiendo a tu consulta, no, en Chile no se estudia en la enseñanza básica ni en la media, y en la universidad imagino que sólo es materia de estudio en carreras especializadas.
> Y en los años que estudié en Argentina tampoco fue mencionado, ni siquiera en la UBA, donde estudié un par de años de Ciencias de la Comunicación.
> Sé que no quieres opiniones personales al respecto, pero no creo salirme mucho por la tangente si te digo que es un personaje al cual admiro mucho por muchos de sus valores y por su consecuencia, pero su pensamiento me deja mucho que… pensar.
> Saludos.
> _


En la UBA sí se le dedican horas a Marx .Es un personaje que , aunque genere desagrado en algunos sectores , es casi imposible de omtir.


Mateamargo said:


> A diferencia de Gandhi o Lennon, el Ché era un hombre de armas llevar, un combatiente guerrillero. Eso inspira otras sensaciones en el imaginario popular y en el inconsciente colectivo de la gente.
> 
> Tal vez gente que se sienta más representada por esa manera de ver cómo salir de la opresión y liberarse, reciba el conocimiento del *Ché *a través de vías totalmente diversas: televisión, libros, revistas, Internet, amigos, agrupaciones estudiantiles y políticas.
> 
> Yo no podría poner el dedo sobre una de las que han sido mencionada y decir: esta, esta es la manera en que la gente argentina conoció al *Ché.*
> 
> Hay muchas maneras, más de las que podría enumerar.


¿Por qué el acento?


----------



## Mate

coquis14 said:


> ¿Por qué el acento?


Perdoname Coquis, pero de todo lo que dije ¿sólo te importó lo del acento?

Me quedaron cosas en el tintero. 

Si un personaje histórico es funcional a la clase política en el poder, se lo exalta y glorifica como a un santo o a un dios. 

Eso pasó aquí en el pasado con Evita, y el mito pervive. 



> Originally Posted by *Ivonne do Tango*
> Creo que tiene que ver con la historia del país (Cuba) en la que adeptos y no están íntimamente influenciados por la revolución, por lo tanto, todos saben del Che y han formado un pensamiento crítico sobre ello ya que es parte de su vida cotidiana. No me cabe ninguna duda que lo estudiarán en la escuela, de la manera que sea, y que el conocimiento no llega principalmente por esa vía sino por el filo cultural y vivencial.


Sin duda que tiene que ver con la historia de la revolución cubana. Cuando empezó el hilo pensé que se estarían refiriendo a esta peli de S. Soderbergh, protagonizada por Benicio del Toro. Eso está basado en la autobiografía del Ché y debo decir que la realización es magnífica.

Estuve en Cuba en misión de negocios hace algunos años. Tuve oportunidad de reunirme para charlar de los más diversos temas con las más diversas personas. Escuché muchas cosas distintas de gente que pensaba diferente pero que tenía que cuidarse mucho de lo que decía; no sabían con quién podrían estar hablando.

Por lo que pude ver, dudo mucho que al Ché, a Camilo o al mismo Fidel los debatan y critiquen en público. Son más bien incorporados a la enseñanza desde los ciclos inferiores. 

No hay mucho espacio para el debate crítico en la Cuba que conocí. Y eso es una gran pena, porque la gente tiene tiene un nivel cultural y educativo envidiable, sobre todo para la región del Caribe.

Algo similar a la glorificación del ícono del Ché pasó aquí con Evita y en la China con Mao, y paro aquí la enumeración porque sería interminable.


----------



## Fer BA

coquis14 said:


> Que yo sepa nunca se enseña acerca de líderes revolucionaros en las escuelas o universidades , a menos que éstos estén ligados a la historia del país en cuestión.
> Saludos


 
Coquis, Ivonne:

En 1973-1974 (cuando ingresaba a la secundaria) en Argentina se daba una materia en los tres primeros años de la secundaria llamada ERSA (Estudio de la Realidad Social Argentina) donde leíamos (sin entender mucho...teníamos 12 años...) al Che, a Mao, a Marx, a Fanon entre otros (al menos en el colegio al que fui).


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

En España se conocía al Che, hace algunos años, porque en los mercadillos _hippies_ se vendía su póster con la gorra y la estrella, al lado del de Jesucristo con la corona de espinas (si se piensa bien tiene miga la cosa).

Ahora se conoce por la peli de Benicio del Toro - los que han visto la peli. Los pósters y los mercadillos _hippies_ están totalmente "out".

Claro que tú preguntas por cómo se llega al conocimiento del pensamiento del Che, no de la imagen.

Y la verdad es que, quitando a un par o tres revolucionarios de café que lo han leído por su cuenta, al resto de los españoles se la suda el pensamiento del Che. En cualquier nivel de educación.


----------



## Vampiro

Fer BA said:


> En 1973-1974 (cuando ingresaba a la secundaria) en Argentina se daba una materia en los tres primeros años de la secundaria llamada ERSA (Estudio de la Realidad Social Argentina) donde leíamos (sin entender mucho...teníamos 12 años...) al Che, a Mao, a Marx, a Fanon entre otros (al menos en el colegio al que fui).


"E.R.S.A." fue una asignatura creada en 1973, en reemplazo de "Educación Democrática". Duró hasta 1976, año en que el gobierno militar la reemplazó por "Formación Cívica".
Por esas casualidades de la vida alcancé a cursar las tres materias, y vi nacer y morir a ERSA como asignatura.
Pero al menos en el colegio en que estuve (el mejor industrial de Argentina, por aquella época), nunca leímos al Che, ni a Marx, y mucho menos a Mao.
Me refiero a sus pensamientos, por supuesto, porque como personajes históricos más de alguna vez fueron mencionados.
A Marx tuve que estudiarlo en la U.B.A. (Universidad de Buenos Aires), pero en clases de economía, algo bastante más técnico que el tema que nos ocupa.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Como dijo Emm, en Colombia sólo se estudia al Che en la universidad, y eso en algunas carreras.

En la escuela primaria y en la secundaria pasa totalmente inadvertido, como tantos personajes muchísimo más importantes para la humanidad que Ernesto Guevara.

No sé exactamente qué es lo que se estudia de él.  Yo personalmente acabo de enterarme de que tenía algún tipo de pensamiento digno de ser estudiado.


----------



## Fer BA

Vampiro,

Tenés razón, duró hasta el '75, en el '76 ni se empezó a dar...aunque del '75 tengo vagos recuerdos, pero si recuerdo al profesor de ERSA que reemplazó al del '73 y '74 (que se tuvo que ir al exilio a principios del '75) y que era más bien aséptico.

Debería haber dicho "al menos con los profesores que tuve", porque creo que las lecturas dependían más de eso que del colegio y menos aún del programa oficial. 

Tengo compañeros de trabajo del OK (asumo que fuiste ahí) y aparte de la envidiable formación técnica, tienen una sólida formación """humanista"""" clásica, pero no se si fue más allá de eso. No recuerdo los textos, ya que nos los leía el profesor en clase, pero seguramente incluyó el Manifiesto, ya que sí recuerdo que jugabamos en los recreos al grito de _"Proletarios del mundo, uníos" _y habíamos reemplazado los juegos de policías y ladrones por juegos de explotadores y proletarios (y de unitarios y federales, lo que no viene al caso, pero me acordé...).

Lo que sí quiero rescatar respecto a lo planteado por Ivonne, es que tuvimos un brevísimo y luminoso espacio, donde, en un colegio, alguien nos leyó cosas del Hombre Nuevo.


----------



## Jaén

Pues yo "conocí" al Che porque de niño, tuve una camiseta estampada con aquella famosa foto de la mirada perdida en el infinito y la gorra con la estrella. Alguien me dijo que "era el Che Guevara". Y fui a saber más del Che ya en la adolescencia, pero fue a través de libros del autor Rius (*Eduardo del Río*, pa' los que no lo conocen). Fue a través de los libros *ABChe* y *Cuba para principiantes*.

Como ya conocía otras obras del autor, y su manera de narrar las cosas es muy particular (con figuritas y chistes y todo escrito a mano (o con máquina que parecía ser escrito a mano)), pues por eso me animé. Si fuese algún ensayo de esos de sociología pos nomás no lo habría tocado. O si la historia fuese tan densa, como la de *Marx para principiantes* (del mismo autor), del cual no logré pasar del primer capítulo (recuerdo hasta ahora el trauma!!), pues lo habría dejado por la paz.

En fin, que si en la escuela lo vi, habrá sido en el sexto año de primaria (en 1978). Y de ahí, nunca más. En la secundaria vimos básicamente la prehistoria y la Revolución Industrial y las dos guerras mundiales. Del Fidel y su pandilla, ni pío. Por otro lado, no creo que en el medio en que yo me movía hubiese alguien a quien le interesara conocer "el pensamiento del Che".

Confieso que yo sentía un poco de envidia - y creo que esto era en general, en mi medio - de que un pequeño país del tercer mundo, como México, fuese una potencia olímpica (en esa época), por ejemplo, o de saber que allá no hay analfabetismo. Si hubiese sabido entonces que un niñito de 6 años tiene capacidad de discernimiento y vocabulario suficiente como para hacer una pregunta como la presentada al inicio del hilo, habría querido morirme.

Por otro lado, la mayoría de las universidades privadas obviamente se concentran en carreras "redituables", pues ofrecen un servicio a cambio de un pago. Práctica habitual en el capitalismo. Entonces, no van a "fomentar" carreras que desarrollen el estudio del comunismo, por ejemplo.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Jaén, ni idea tenía de Rius. Estuve averiguando un poco y ya me resulta muy interesante.  Supone -trayendo el comentario del 4° párrafo de tu respuesta- para los países capitalistas y tendencias derechistas, el analfabetismo un hecho de menor trascendencia para los pueblos por el hecho de constituirse en su mayor instrumento de poder.

Vampiro, te referís al Otto Krause?


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Fer BA said:


> Vampiro,
> 
> Tenés razón, duró hasta el '75, en el '76 ni se empezó a dar...aunque del '75 tengo vagos recuerdos, pero si recuerdo al profesor de ERSA que reemplazó al del '73 y '74 (que se tuvo que ir al exilio a principios del '75) y que era más bien aséptico.
> 
> Debería haber dicho "al menos con los profesores que tuve", porque creo que las lecturas dependían más de eso que del colegio y menos aún del programa oficial.
> 
> Tengo compañeros de trabajo del OK (asumo que fuiste ahí) y aparte de la envidiable formación técnica, tienen una sólida formación """humanista"""" clásica, pero no se si fue más allá de eso. No recuerdo los textos, ya que nos los leía el profesor en clase, pero seguramente incluyó el Manifiesto, ya que sí recuerdo que jugabamos en los recreos al grito de _"Proletarios del mundo, uníos" _y habíamos reemplazado los juegos de policías y ladrones por juegos de explotadores y proletarios (y de unitarios y federales, lo que no viene al caso, pero me acordé...).
> 
> Lo que sí quiero rescatar respecto a lo planteado por Ivonne, es que tuvimos un brevísimo y luminoso espacio, donde, en un colegio, alguien nos leyó cosas del Hombre Nuevo.


 
Me gustaría saber en qué colegios se dictaba esa materia ERSA. A qué colegio fueste FerBA?


----------



## Vampiro

Fer BA said:
			
		

> Debería haber dicho "al menos con los profesores que tuve", porque creo que las lecturas dependían más de eso que del colegio y menos aún del programa oficial.


Gran verdad, comparto plenamente lo que dices.
Yo también tuve algunos profesores más apasionados que otros con algunos temas, aunque no hablaban presisamente del Che y compañía, sino más bien de un partido que sustentaba ideológicamente a La Triple A (AAA)... no se si me explico.



			
				 Ivonne do Tango said:
			
		

> Vampiro, te referís al Otto Krause?


Si de todo lo que dije lo único que merece un comentario es el nombre del colegio, algo malo debe estar pasando en este mundo, o al menos en este hilo.
El Otto Krause era (y supongo que sigue siendo) un extraordinario colegio, con la mejor infraestructura imaginable para desarrollar una carrera técnica; de hecho nosotros asistíamos a sus laboratorios para hacer ensayos de resistencia de materiales. Pero no, no hablaba del OK (como lo llama Fer BA), sino del Mosconi, que por aquel entonces contaba con un staff de profesores que era un verdadero lujo, y por lo tanto en teoría (me refiero a las materias o asignaturas teóricas) era lo mejor de lo mejor. Opinión muy personal y subjetiva, que no viene al caso en referencia al hilo, pero ya que lo consultas…
Hace poco más de un par de años fui a visitar mi antiguo colegio. Da pena, está en un estado patético. Si al menos fuera la sombra de lo que fue, me conformaría un poco, pero ya no es ni siquiera eso.

Saludos.
_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Supone -trayendo el comentario del 4° párrafo de tu respuesta- para los países capitalistas y tendencias derechistas, el analfabetismo un hecho de menor trascendencia para los pueblos por el hecho de constituirse en su mayor instrumento de poder.



Creo que has ido un poco lejos con tu comentario. 

Ningún régimen totalitario - y los ha habido socialistas y comunistas tan totalitarios o más que los capitalistas con tendencias derechistas -  tiene interés alguno en que se estudie en sus colegios y facultades a según qué filósofos (aunque para mí el Che no lo sea).

Pero no por eso hay que asumir que para uno de esos gobiernos el analfabetismo sea un hecho de menor trascendencia.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Vampiro said:


> Hola Ivonne. Te felicito por el nivel en que has logrado mantener este hilo, que bien podría haber durado tres posteos.
> Tengo una consulta y es la siguiente: ¿Es tema de estudio el pensamiento del Che?
> Digo… ¿es material que merezca dedicar horas pedagógicas a profundizarlo, si no hay horas dedicadas al pensamiento de Marx, Voltaire, Adam Smith, Mao Tsé-tung, o el Mahatma Ghandi, personajes que ciertamente han tenido más peso en la historia universal? (me refiero a la enseñanza básica y media, por supuesto)
> Una cosa es la Revolución Cubana, que como hecho histórico tiene un valor y una importancia innegable, y merece más de un capítulo dentro de la historia contemporánea; pero de ahí a pretender que se haga un estudio del pensamiento del Che en algún país latinoamericano, siendo que ni siquiera se estudia en Argentina, me parece un despropósito.
> Creo que sólo se estudia en Cuba (pero eso ya lo afirmarte tú misma), cosa que resulta bastante curiosa además, porque a última hora el mismo Fidel ya no sabía cómo sacárselo de encima, pero, claro, el mito persiste y es bueno sacarle partido.
> Respondiendo a tu consulta, no, en Chile no se estudia en la enseñanza básica ni en la media, y en la universidad imagino que sólo es materia de estudio en carreras especializadas.
> Y en los años que estudié en Argentina tampoco fue mencionado, ni siquiera en la UBA, donde estudié un par de años de Ciencias de la Comunicación.
> Sé que no quieres opiniones personales al respecto, pero no creo salirme mucho por la tangente si te digo que es un personaje al cual admiro mucho por muchos de sus valores y por su consecuencia, pero su pensamiento me deja mucho que… pensar.
> Saludos.
> _


 
Vampiro,

Ya me clavaste los colmillos y corre la sangre! Perdón, no había visto esta respuesta. Estoy en el trabajo y no amerita ocuparme mucho del foro en horas dentro de la oficina, fuera de la oficina me ocupo 100% de mi hijito y marido hermosos. 

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos. Creo que la formación secundaria (en los mejores casos) se limita a tocar historia universal lo cual es correcto y, como ya he mencionado, mi pregunta inicial no residía en solamente reconfirmar que no se toca la Revolución Cubana ni el Pensamiento del Che en la educación media, sino conocer cómo ha llegado a algunos de nosotros y conocer las experiencias individuales, indudablemente encuadradas en un marco generacional, político y de intereses propios.

Fijate vos que existía esa materia ERSA y por eso preguntaba a qué colegio habían ido vos y FerBA, de allí mi consulta por el Otto Krause el cual también creo que es un excelente colegio y por eso preguntaba, quizás (quien sabe) haya cambiado y yo realmente no estaba tan al tanto.  Mi hijo va a decidir a qué colegio ir el día de mañana (como todo), y siempre digo que si quiere hacer un industrial yo le recomendaría el Otto Krause.  Por supuesto tu intervención en la discusión no ameritaba unicamente ese comentario.

Sin embargo, refiriéndome a lo que nos trae exclusivamente aquí, no es que no quiera opiniones personales, de hecho creo que todo es abordado desde lo personal (somos personas)...  Acontece que puse algunos parates en esta discusión precisamente para evitar que se vaya por los caños.

Realmente me interesa mucho la temática.  Debo decir que no me he interesado por esto mucho antes, vengo de una familia de clase media tipo cuyos padres han alimentado el desinterés por cuestiones que no sean prácticas (debo decir que mi padre se ha salvado un poco, era pintor y estaba bastante loco, aprendí bastante de él pero digamos que no ha sido un impulsor de la consciencia).  Actualmente, de aquí a algunos años atrás, me siento más interesada en la historia de mi país y latinoamérica y por eso quería recibir comentarios de cómo se vivía la persepción del Che y sus ideales desde las ópticas de diferentes lationamericanos.  No se si viste todas las respuestas a esta discusión, verás en alguna de ellas que hay quienes dudan de que pudiera haber algo que estudiar o profundizar en el pensamiento del Che...  No se si se entiende..., en fin.

Qué interesante sería que pudiera existir una materia hoy en día como ERSA, no creen?  Creo que actualemente ese papel lo cumplen Canal 7 y Canal Encuentro, el cual a mi humilde parecer tienen un nivel excelente y de una calidad formativa de primera.  En los años que yo hice la secundaria se tocaban las presidencias argentinas muy por arriba, fechas y algún hecho importante, supuestamente hasta la de Raúl Alfonsín, sin embargo se veía absolutamente nada de la dictadura militar.

Saludos,
Ivonne


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Quisiera saber de latinoamericanos cómo es abordado el pensamiento del Che (Ernesto "Che" Guevara) en sus países, si su participación en la historia latinoamericana es incluída en la educación inicial, si sólo se profundiza en él a través de materias ligadas a la sociología en carreras universitarias, si en algún punto del sistema educativo tanto inicial como académico se toca.
> 
> Hace algún tiempo un amigo que estuvo visitando Cuba me comentó que un niño de 6 años le preguntó cómo se abordaba el pensamiento del Che en la escuela (quiso decir en la preparación inicial) y el niño, totalmente perplejo, supo que aquí no se contempla esta parte de nuestra historia.
> 
> Quisiera saber, sin entrar en polémicas (no porque me parezca incorrecto -más bien todo lo contrario- sino por hacer honra de las reglas de este foro) si pueden contarme un poco, en caso de que en las estructuras educacionales de sus países no se aborde el tema, cómo es que llegan al conocimiento del Che.
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> Ivonne



No soy latinoamericano, pero si hijo de cubana y mi abuelo luchó en la guerra del 95. 
Aquí solo tengo noticia de que se mencione en alguna Facultad de Medicina por su contribución a la medicina y cirugía de urgencia en campaña, y de Economía por su política monetaria en la etapa al frente del Banco Nacional de Cuba y su mala gestión como ministro de Industria. Muy posiblemente se mencione su vida y muerte en las Facultades de Historia Contemporánea.   
En cuanto a su pensamiento (político-social supongo) había unos seminarios  que organizaba una coalición de partidos minoritarios de izquierda, pero hace años que dejaron de celebrarse, según creo por falta de asistentes. 
Me temo que aparte de eso, en nuestras estructuras educacionales no se aborda el tema, y el conocimiento del Che no es una prioridad. 
Aparte de eso, el conocimiento del Che Guevara se queda en posters y camisetas con la famosa foto que le hizo Korda en el entierro de las víctimas de la explosión del buque La Coubre en el puerto de La Habana. 
Lamentablemente es así; es posible que se deba a que la personalidad (o el culto) de Fidel deja en la sombra no solo al Che, sino a José Martí, Antonio Maceo y Máximo Gómez. 
Un conocido congoleño me dice que no había oído hablar del Che en su tierra, y apenas desde su llegada a España. 
Sic transit gloria mundi.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:
			
		

> Un conocido congoleño me dice que no había oído hablar del Che en su tierra, y apenas desde su llegada a España.



Si no escucharon hablar de él en el Congo, país donde estuvo algunos meses luchando contra el gobierno de Moisés Tshombé y coordinando fuerzas que además intervinieron en Angola, qué queda para países donde apenas si se dio una vueta en motocicleta, y para otros que ni eso.
 
_


----------



## borgonyon

Jaén said:


> Pues yo "conocí" al Che porque de niño, tuve una camiseta estampada con aquella famosa foto de la mirada perdida en el infinito y la gorra con la estrella. Alguien me dijo que "era el Che Guevara". Y fui a saber más del Che ya en la adolescencia, pero fue a través de libros del autor Rius (*Eduardo del Río*, pa' los que no lo conocen). Fue a través de los libros *ABChe* y *Cuba para principiantes*.
> 
> Como ya conocía otras obras del autor, y su manera de narrar las cosas es muy particular (con figuritas y chistes y todo escrito a mano (o con máquina que parecía ser escrito a mano)), pues por eso me animé. Si fuese algún ensayo de esos de sociología pos nomás no lo habría tocado. O si la historia fuese tan densa, como la de *Marx para principiantes* (del mismo autor), del cual no logré pasar del primer capítulo (recuerdo hasta ahora el trauma!!), pues lo habría dejado por la paz.
> 
> En fin, que si en la escuela lo vi, habrá sido en el sexto año de primaria (en 1978). Y de ahí, nunca más. En la secundaria vimos básicamente la prehistoria y la Revolución Industrial y las dos guerras mundiales. Del Fidel y su pandilla, ni pío. Por otro lado, no creo que en el medio en que yo me movía hubiese alguien a quien le interesara conocer "el pensamiento del Che".
> 
> Confieso que yo sentía un poco de envidia - y creo que esto era en general, en mi medio - de que un pequeño país del tercer mundo, como México, fuese una potencia olímpica (en esa época), por ejemplo, o de saber que allá no hay analfabetismo. Si hubiese sabido entonces que un niñito de 6 años tiene capacidad de discernimiento y vocabulario suficiente como para hacer una pregunta como la presentada al inicio del hilo, habría querido morirme.
> 
> Por otro lado, la mayoría de las universidades privadas obviamente se concentran en carreras "redituables", pues ofrecen un servicio a cambio de un pago. Práctica habitual en el capitalismo. Entonces, no van a "fomentar" carreras que desarrollen el estudio del comunismo, por ejemplo.


Para cuando salió el ABChé y Cuba para principiantes, ya conocía del Ché. Mi familia siempre estuvo en la política y el tema de Cuba se trataba muy a menudo. Recuerdo también que en la escuela, aunque no era una materia, el tema de Cuba, Fidel, Camilo, el Ché y demás, se mencionaban com ejemplos de latinoamericanos destacados. Era común, por ejemplo, a quienes se llamaban Ernesto, ponerles el apodo de Ché. En el nortoeste de México con tendencias de izquierda me parece se permitía ese tipo de cosas.


----------



## borgonyon

De paso, Rius escribió hace unos diez años un libro al que tituló *Lástima de Cuba*. En ese libro prácticamente se retracta de todo lo que escribió en favor de la revolución cubana, el Ché, Fidel, etc. y admite que fue escrito pagado por el gobierno cubano. Una revelación, viniendo de Rius.


----------



## Fer BA

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Me gustaría saber en qué colegios se dictaba esa materia ERSA. A qué colegio fueste FerBA?


 
Ivonne, entiendo que se daba en todos los colegios porque era una materia obligatoria del programa oficial (desde 1974, no desde 1973 como dije antes). Hay varias entradas si buscás por Google (buscá Estudio de la Realidad Social Argentina), pero dudo que el contenido esté disponible, encontré la reseña:
_Este nuevo libro pretende precisamente, brindar a alumnos y profesores, los elementos necesarios para que puedan llevar a cabo esa praxis, que implique la acción y reflexión del hombre sobre el mundo para transformarlo._

El colegio era el Marianista, muchos profesores en esa época militaban, los curas en el Movimiento de Sacerdotes Tercemunditas, un par de ellos, desaparecidos y varios en el exilio desde 1975 o 1976. Esa fue una época muy particular en un colegio que luego se llenó de otra gente (a la distancia entiendo que debían ser franquistas que ya no se sentían tan cómodos en España desde 1975...).
_ 


_


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Fer BA said:


> Esa fue una época muy particular en un colegio que luego se llenó de otra gente (a la distancia entiendo que debían ser franquistas que ya no se sentían tan cómodos en España desde 1975...).



Qué raro... si los franquistas estaban más que cómodos en la España posterior a 1.975... como que más de uno acabó de presidente del Gobierno...


----------



## Fer BA

eso da para otro hilo...qué pasó en los colegios al inicio de la dictadura? qué pasó con los que ya eramos suficientemente grandes para entender algo de lo que pasaba, pero eramos demasiado chicos para tantas otras cosas (yo tenía 14...Floreal Avellaneda tenía 15 cuando lo desaparecieron).


----------



## Miguelillo 87

borgonyon said:


> De paso, Rius escribió hace unos diez años un libro al que tituló *Lástima de Cuba*. En ese libro prácticamente se retracta de todo lo que escribió en favor de la revolución cubana, el Ché, Fidel, etc. y admite que fue escrito pagado por el gobierno cubano. Una revelación, viniendo de Rius.


Rius es uno d elos mejores autores para leer de una manera amena la historia de países y sus movimientos sociales.

Te recomienod mucho, además de los libros ya mencionados, la trukulenta historia del kapitalismo. Muy bueno y que llega a lo que podemos llamar, las bases del pensamiento del Ché.


----------



## mijel

Además de confirmar que en España en la enseñanza obligatoria al Che ni se le menciona, quería comentar que no me extraña, ya que al menos cuando yo era alumno, no se comentaba nada relacionado con "ex-colonias" españolas, excepto los viajes de colón y la independencia de sudamérica. Nada de lo que pasó entremedias en américa, ni mucho menos lo que pasó después.
Supongo que se hizo para contraponerse al vergonzoso ensalzamiento de la época imperial por parte de Franco & cia. Aunque como aqui los planes de estudio suelen durar solo un par de cursos, los alumnos actuales puede que estén estudiando cualquier cosa ahora mismo.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

mijel said:


> Además de confirmar que en España en la enseñanza obligatoria al Che ni se le menciona, quería comentar que no me extraña, ya que al menos cuando yo era alumno, no se comentaba nada relacionado con "ex-colonias" españolas, excepto los viajes de colón y la independencia de sudamérica. Nada de lo que pasó entremedias en américa, ni mucho menos lo que pasó después.
> Supongo que se hizo para contraponerse al vergonzoso ensalzamiento de la época imperial por parte de Franco & cia. Aunque como aqui los planes de estudio suelen durar solo un par de cursos, los alumnos actuales puede que estén estudiando cualquier cosa ahora mismo.



Empecé el bachillerato en 1941, en pleno ensalzamiento etc.
Pizarro, Hernán Cortés, Ponce de León, Cabeza de Vaca, y luego Bolívar, San Martín, José Martí, Hidalgo, Morelos, el episodio de Maximiliano, la independencia y la guerra de secesión de USA, y con detalle, la liquidación del imperio en 1898, con la pérdida de Cuba y Filipinas, eran materia a estudiar en la historia de España. Por supuesto, no se hablaba de Fidel ni del Che: felizmente todavía no habían entrado en escena.
Por otra parte, el ensalzamiento de la época imperial ha sido una constante en los textos del Egipto faraónico, de la Roma clásica, del Sacro Imperio Romano Germánico, y más recientemente de la Francia napoleónica y de la Inglaterra imperial. No parece que ese ensalzamiento sea ni vergonzoso ni atribuible a Franco ni a nadie en particular.


----------



## mijel

Cuando hablo de época imperial, me refiero a la época imperial española, asi que no viene a cuento lo de roma y egipto, aunque ya que lo comentas ellos consideraban natural la esclavitud o la pena de muerte, mientras que yo considero ambas vergonzosas, al igual que el concepto de imperio.
Cuando hablo de su ensalzamiento me refiero a presentar como un orgullo el hecho de que desde la metrópoli se gestionaban diversas naciones foráneas como meros recursos económicos, cosa que hacía Franco (y por supuesto que muchos otros antes, pero el sistema educativo con el que me crié fué creado poco después de su muerte, de ahi que sea lógico pensar que fué en reacción a él, y no al impero germánico, que se cambiara el temario).


----------



## mijel

En la enciclopedia práctica del párbulo tenemos perlas como:
 “América fue descubierta el día de la Virgen del Pilar. ¿No demuestran estas coincidencias que Dios premió a España a petición de su madre agradecida?”

No me parece un modelo de enseñanza, desde luego.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

mijel said:


> En la enciclopedia práctica del párvulo tenemos perlas como:
> “América fue descubierta el día de la Virgen del Pilar. ¿No demuestran estas coincidencias que Dios premió a España a petición de su madre agradecida?”
> 
> No me parece un modelo de enseñanza, desde luego.



Yo estudié bajo el régimen de Franco y no recuerdo tal cosa, y eso que de aquella caía una asignatura llamada Formación del Espíritu Nacional. En donde se estudiaban las leyes del Movimiento, desde luego. Pero también a Marx y a Engels. 

Sobre eso versó mi trabajo de fin de curso; sobre la filosofía de Karl Marx. 

De todos modos nos estamos saliendo del tema, que era el pensamiento del Che y no el de Franco.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

mijel said:


> En la enciclopedia práctica del párbulo tenemos perlas como:
> “América fue descubierta el día de la Virgen del Pilar. ¿No demuestran estas coincidencias que Dios premió a España a petición de su madre agradecida?”
> 
> No me parece un modelo de enseñanza, desde luego.



Cierto, no lo es. ¿Lo es lo siguiente?
"Déjenme decirles, a riesgo de parecer ridículo, que el revolucionario verdadero está guiado por grandes sentimientos de amor. Es imposible pensar en un revolucionario auténtico sin esta cualidad."
"El odio como factor de lucha, el odio intransigente al enemigo, que impulsa más allá de las limitaciones naturales del ser humano y lo convierte en una eficaz, violenta, selectiva y fría máquina de matar. Nuestros soldados tienen que ser así: un pueblo sin odio no puede triunfar sobre un enemigo brutal." 
Las dos frases, del amor y del odio, son del Che.
También esta es del Che:
"No se trata de cuántos kilogramos de carne se come o de cuántas veces por año pueda ir alguien a pasearse por la playa, ni de cuántas bellezas que vienen del exterior puedan comprarse con los salarios actuales. Se trata, precisamente, de que el individuo se sienta más pleno, con mucha más riqueza interior y con mucha más responsabilidad." 
Excelente enseñanza. Así, los cubanos están encantados; no prueban la carne,  las playas son para los turistas, y con los salarios actuales apenas se puede comprar nada, pero de riqueza interior están que no cabe más.


----------



## Argónida

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> Quisiera saber de latinoamericanos cómo es abordado el pensamiento del Che (Ernesto "Che" Guevara) en sus países, si su participación en la historia latinoamericana es incluída en la educación inicial, si sólo se profundiza en él a través de materias ligadas a la sociología en carreras universitarias, si en algún punto del sistema educativo tanto inicial como académico se toca.


 
Sin ser latinoamericana, te responderé respecto a mi país. De ninguna manera en estudios primarios y secundarios. Aquí no se estudia el pensamiento del Che de manera institucionalizada supongo que por distancia geográfica, ideológica, etc. En general se conoce al Che por el _merchandaising_ omnipresente, en menor medida por sus acciones y de manera casi marginal por su pensamiento y escritos. Supongo también que en estudios universitarios especializados sí se tocará el tema, pero la verdad es que lo desconozco.

Respecto a las generalizaciones sobre el modo de vida y el acceso a determinados bienes materiales, de ocio e intelectuales de los habitantes de uno u otro país; así como la reflexión y discusión en lo que se refiere a distintas escalas de valores acerca de la importancia relativa de cuestiones como el acceso a los bienes de consumo y la pertinencia o no de consumir a partir de determinado límite, el ocio, el reparto de la riqueza (aunque la riqueza sea poca), el acceso universal a la sanidad, el derecho de todos (o solo de unos pocos) a la cultura, etc., en mi opinión se salen del tema de este hilo y requerirían la apertura de un nuevo debate. 

Un saludo.


----------



## mijel

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Cierto, no lo es. ¿Lo es lo siguiente?



Pues claro que no.  No entiendo tu tono irónico, creo que dejé claro en mi post que no apoyo los adoctrinamientos en las aulas, ni para el caso ningún régimen autoritario.

Centrandose un poco mas en el tema, en el año 2008 se Inauguró en Nirvana (Oleiros) una estatua del Che por razones que desconozco. El caso es que con motivo de la polémica que surgió, un periódico local hizo una encuesta para ver qué sabia la gente sobre el che. Como apunta Argónida, todos conocian la famosa foto, muchos sabían que era un guerrillero, y poco mas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

mijel said:


> Pues claro que no.  No entiendo tu tono irónico, creo que dejé claro en mi post que no apoyo los adoctrinamientos en las aulas, ni para el caso ningún régimen autoritario.
> 
> Centrandose un poco mas en el tema, en el año 2008 se Inauguró en Nirvana (Oleiros) una estatua del Che por razones que desconozco. El caso es que con motivo de la polémica que surgió, un periódico local hizo una encuesta para ver qué sabia la gente sobre el che. Como apunta Argónida, todos conocian la famosa foto, muchos sabían que era un guerrillero, y poco mas.



No fue un tono irónico, más bien dolido, no por lo que dijiste, sino por el relieve dado al pensamiento de un hombre de acción, más que de reflexión, relieve que es mucho mayor que sus merecimientos. 
Pensando así e incluso tratando de imaginar como pensaba el Che, no entiendo una estatua en Oleiros, un municipio residencial, donde tienen casa algunas de las familas más ricas de A Coruña, y que según el Atlas Socioeconómico de Galicia 2008, es el ayuntamiento con mayor renta per càpita de Galicia. Claro que la efigie del Che no tiene los mismos efectos que su pensamiento llevado a la práctica.


----------



## coquis14

Están "calentando" el tema de manera innecesaria  y corre riesgo de ser cerrado ,creanme.
Probablemente ,todos los que opinamos en este hilo tenemos ideas políticas bien marcadas ,pero ésa no es la idea del mismo.
De todo lo que he leído , me queda claro que en pocos países se toca el tema de la revolución cubana en las universidades profundamente.

Saludos


----------



## Miguelillo 87

coquis14 said:


> Están "calentando" el tema de manera innecesaria y corre riesgo de ser cerrado ,creanme.
> Probablemente ,todos los que opinamos en este hilo tenemos ideas políticas bien marcadas ,pero ésa no es la idea del mismo.
> De todo lo que he leído , me queda claro que en pocos países se toca el tema de la revolución cubana en las universidades profundamente.
> 
> Saludos


 
Sí, de hecho estoy de acuerdo con Coquis, creo que quedo muy claro que en la mayoría de los países y sus escuelas, el Che es apenas mencionado y mucho menos se da un estudio profundo de su pensamiento, sólo en algunas carreras especializadas justamente en estos temas. 

Creo que lo que aún falta por resolver es en los demás países no hipanohablantes cómo es, pero creo la tendencia sería la misma a la ya mostrada aquí.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Manuel G. Rey said:


> No fue un tono irónico, más bien dolido, no por lo que dijiste, sino por el relieve dado al pensamiento de un hombre de acción, más que de reflexión, relieve que es mucho mayor que sus merecimientos.
> Pensando así e incluso tratando de imaginar como pensaba el Che, no entiendo una estatua en Oleiros, un municipio residencial, donde tienen casa algunas de las familas más ricas de A Coruña, y que según el Atlas Socioeconómico de Galicia 2008, es el ayuntamiento con mayor renta per càpita de Galicia. Claro que la efigie del Che no tiene los mismos efectos que su pensamiento llevado a la práctica.


 
Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos Manuel, y me temo que esto acontece en muchos otros aspectos. Es decir, por qué tenemos que soportar que una de las principales calles del barrio porteño de Flores se llame Ramón L. Falcón (y muy precisamete al finalizar esa calle de nombre siniestro estaba el centro de detención clandestina El Olimpo donde el Turco Julián y Colores hacían de las suyas -entre otros múltiples delitos- con los Poblete), o un pasaje llamado Federico Rauch en Almagro, o la Diagonal Julio A. Roca...  De la misma manera no se entiende que en esas calles haya también centros educativos o asociaciones de contención social, etc.

No creo que nadie esté calentando demasiado el tema. Tiende a pensarse que discutir está mal..., pero qué error más grave! Discutir es pensar y expresar, la base de cualquier conocimiento. No concuerdo en absoluto con Coquis (y acaso muchos puedan pensar que "busco roña"; claro que no, sólo digo que no estoy de acuerdo con el pensamiento de mejor no discutir ciertos temas) y concuerdo ampliamente con que el pensamiento de los mayores exponentes latinoamericanos (de acuerdo o no con su pensamiento) no han sido dispuestos en la enseñanza. El origen de esta discusión fue llegar a este punto y conocer a todos aquellos que se dispusieron a opinar, cómo han recibido o buscado dicho conocimiento y qué opiniones le merece.

Muchas gracias a todos.
Ivonne Sinigaglia


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ivonne, sólo quiero decir y dar las gracias por "cerrar" tan bien esta discusión. 

Nos estamos leyendo, au revoir.


----------



## carlosch

A nosotros nos enseñan la historia caribeña con más detalle en secundaria. Por Cuba tener tanta influencia en la historia de Puerto Rico (y viceversa ), por ser islas hermanas se enseña lo básico, se conoce a Fidel y a Ernesto Guevara pero no se estudia con detalle su pensamiento ni sus obras, no se profundiza sobre la teoría política de ambos para nada. Es imposible hablar sobre la historia de Puerto Rico en el siglo 20 y no hablar de la revolución cubana ya que esta tuvo efectos políticos y sociales directos en nuestro país, comenzando con la llegada de miles de cubanos a San Juan (antes de la revolución hubo puertorriqueños que emigraban a Cuba y muchos artistas puertorriqueños hicieron carrera allá, durante el comienzo de la revolución fue a la inversa).
En la Universidad de Puerto Rico es donde se puede conocer el pensamiento de Ernesto Guevara si estás matriculado en estudios de sociología, historia de Puerto Rico y del caribe, ciencias políticas y humanidades. Fuera del aula su pensamiento tuvo su mayor efervecencia en la década de los 70  y principios de los 80 cuando el Partido Socialista Puertorriqueño tuvo mucha influencia dentro de la Universidad y cuando se organizaban 'brigadas estudiantiles' que viajaban a Cuba para mostrar solidaridad, estos estudiantes luego daban charlas educativas a su regreso. les puedo decir que la mayoría de los profesores en la Facultad de Ciencias Sociales y Humanidades pertenecían al PSP y todavía hoy día ser profesor en estas facultades es sinónimo de socialista y comunista.


----------

